#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in trichy | Best Btech/BE colleges in trichy

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 6 Engineering Colleges in Trichy:*
National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirapalli (NIT-T)K.Ramakrishnan college of EngineeringSaranathan Engineering collegeK.Ramakrishnan college of TechnologyAnna University of TechnologyJJ College of Engineering*1.) National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirapalli (NIT-T)*
**
*Year of Establishment:* 1964.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInstrumentation & Control EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringProduction EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 34,550/- Per Semester.
Hostel Fee INR 13,800/- Per Semester.

*Placement:* 
*Branch*
*Class size*
*Total placed*

CIVIL
53
45

C.S.E
72
69

E.E.E
76
73

E.C.E
80
74

MECH
73
67

MME
27
24

PROD
62
58

I.C.E
66
57

CHEM
47
38

ARCH
34
27

*Total*
590
532



*Address:* Tanjore Main Road, National Highway 67, Tiruchirappalli  620015,Tamil Nadu, India.





  Similar Threads: NIT Trichy M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | NIT Trichy fee | NIT Trichy placement Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) K.Ramakrishnan college of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 2008.

*Affiliation:* Anna University.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*TCS PLACED STUDENTS**S.NO*
*NAME*
*DEPT*

1
AKILANDESHWARI AM
CSE

2
PREETHI P
CSE

3
STALIN SELVARAJ J
CSE

4
KAVITHA RAMU
EEE

5
JOHN NICKELSON A
ECE

6
SARANYA THAVAMANI
ECE

7
ANITHA NATARAJAN
ECE

8
FOWLATH SUTHOON BA
MECH


*WIPRO PLACED STUDENTS**S.NO*
*NAME*
*DEPT*

1
S.K. RAJASEKARASUNDARAM
ECE

2
V. SRUTHI
ECE

3
S. ASWATHI
ECE

4
S. BHUVANESHWARI
ECE

5
P.L. SIVAKAMI
ECE

6
M. VIGNESHWARAN
ECE

7
P. THAMARASELVI
ECE

8
R. SHEROLIN JANET
ECE

9
R. GEETHA PRIYA
ECE

10
J. HERMELINDA CAROLIN
ECE

11
L. ARFATH KHAN
ECE

12
N. HARSHINI
ECE

13
R. BALRAJ
EEE

14
K. KOUSALYAA
CSE

15
K.K. PRASAD
CSE

16
V. RAJESHWARI
CSE

17
G. PANDIDURAI
MECH

18
N.KHAUSIK
MECH

19
K.KAVIPRIYA
EEE

20
K. YASARARAFAD
EEE

21
S. PRAMSI SHAMILI
EEE


*IDEATION GROUP**S.NO*
*NAME*
*DEPT*

1
PRIYADHARSINI. N
ECE

2
NANDHINI DEVI. S
ECE


 
*Address:* Kariyamanikam Road, Samayapuram, Trichy  621112, Tamilnadu, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Saranathan Engineering college*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Anna University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical EngineeringInstrumentation & Control EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.




*
Placement:* 


*Address:* Venkateswara Nagar, Madurai Road (NH 45 B), Panjappur, Thiruchirappalli - 620 012, India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) K.Ramakrishnan college of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*Affiliation:* Anna University.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringCivil Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Kariyamanikam Road, Samayapuram, Trichy  621112, Tamilnadu, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Anna University of Technology*

*Year of Establishment:* 2009.

*Affiliation:* Anna University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Instrumentation EngineeringInstrumentation and Control EngineeringAeronautical EngineeringAutomobile EngineeringMarine EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMaterials Science and EngineeringProduction EngineeringBiomedical EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation and Technology*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* Anna University of Technology Tiruchirappalli - 620024, Tamilnadu, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) JJ College of Engineering*

*Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*Affiliation:* Anna University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & InstrumentationMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringAeronauticalProduction Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
*Objective:*
Employability skills developed for all studentsEnsuring lucrative career options for students MissionEstablishing industry interaction and networkingPlanning and administering courses wherein core employability skills from each category that will be addressedMaking the students to demonstrate knowledge and skills in all of employability competence exercisesCoordinating with industry for campus recruitment drivesSyndicating for students live project training on relevant domains.*Address:* Ammapettai, Poolangulathupatti (Post), Tiruchirappalli - 620 009, Tamil Nadu, India.

----------

